# Saddle help



## Jeffk2

Riding a madone 5.2 with a Romin saddle. I have about 1500 mi on the saddle but it seams like it hurts my pelvis. I have tried to like this saddle but I don't think it's going to work out. Any recomendation for a saddle. I ride 30-40 miles, 40-60 a day on weekends. 18-20 mph.


----------



## endlesscycle

Saddle pick is something very personal. What works for one guy might work the opposite for the other. So here goes *my* 2cs, you are bound to hear different things from different experiences.

Brooks saddles are considered by many to be the most comfortable thing ever made. Obviously there are a lot of people that dispute that claim and state they are the pinnacle of torture. The technology behind their saddles is simple. It's made from leather (thick and hardened) that will break in through miles of riding. Eventually it should match your own sit geometry providing a *custom fit* that *distributes pressure evenly* through your buttocks. Many people do not survive the break in process for various reasons though. But the idea that "even pressure equates to more comfort" I think is the golden factor. They are on the heavy side so on a weeny road race bike it's going to look awkward.

Fi'zik makes some very nice saddles and invests research in geometry. With the idea of "even pressure points" in mind, I would pick a saddle that is rounded and keeps you in place (like a horse saddle) as opposed to some flat line designs (made for moving around front to back with more ease). Fi'zik Antares is a good choice and I've heard extraordinary compliments to Fi'zik Gobi. The Gobi was made with MTB in mind but I've seen it on more than one road race bike because of it's qualities.

A saddle with a cutout groove (like your Romin) will increase pressure points and could be overly uncomfortable on long rides. Yes, it alleviates pressure from the perineum area but at the cost of increasing on the surroundings. I would stay clear of those designs for long rides.

Lastly, your problem might not be the saddle per se but a bikefit problem. It could be as simple as having the saddle too high or it could be a combination of various things out of optimal place. Look for someone with experience in bikefit.


----------



## captain stubbing

Lastly, your problem might not be the saddle per se but a bikefit problem. It could be as simple as having the saddle too high or it could be a combination of various things out of optimal place. Look for someone with experience in bikefit.[/QUOTE]

i agree with this,and perhaps you should explore bikefit /setup before joining the saddle-buying-merry-go-round.

some rnadom thoughts:
- try reducing the PSI you run your tyres at, it smoothes out the ride and eliminates the buzz/shock;
- experiment with the fore/aft settings;
- perhpas u are in a too upright position and your body weigh is being supported mainly by your butt/saddle. i've noted on slow rides where i hold the tops and sit up, that i do get sore sitbones but very seldom ever when i'm more forward on the hoods or drops....as my hands are also supoprting more weight. try going for a ride in the drops and see if its any better and if so consider dropping the bars or a longer stem.

good luck!


----------



## Pete_G

The Romin is kind of a funky saddle to fit for a lot of people, I think partly because various settings work for different people and the channel can hide an improper set up since you are far less likely to get "numb". I can actually use it both nose down and level, although level (front and back) is my current preference. 

Some can be comfortable with the rails level (I can) but for many this positions them way too far forward as it is very nose down with a high slope in back where you sit. I think you need a strong core to ride it with a lowered nose. I can do it for a while but as the ride goes on it gets to me.

Level front to back, as in the highest point on the nose and the highest point on the tail are at the same height, is probably the most popular and a good starting point. That nose looks really tall sticking up in the air compared to flat topped saddles but it works. It's not like to really sit up there anyways during normal riding.

Also, for me and I've seen others occasionally mention it, the Romin often needs to be further forward then other saddles in order to properly place you on the widest part of the saddle. Maybe experiment with sliding the saddle up a 1/2" or so and see how you feel.

All that said you wouldn't be the first to never truly be happy on the Romin, watching the forums a lot of people are always tweaking their position, myself included.


----------



## LafNowCryManana

What about general numbness?


----------



## ru1-2cycle

*Numbness*



LafNowCryManana said:


> What about general numbness?


Likely due to an improper bike fit or a saddle position issue. I recommended you go to your most trusted LBS staff and get fitted properly and hopefully your numbness should resolve or at least improve. :thumbsup:


----------



## jhkranzler

I often do long rides (have a 600k coming up next week in Georgia). I went through 5 saddles on my bike until I bought a Selle-Anatomica. I'll never ride another saddle.


----------



## skh

check your fit.
the saddle that came on my madone sucked after ~30 mi. swapped it out for a bontrager affinity rl. same discomfort. borrowed a fizik aliante for a couple of months,no more pain, could ride all day. had to give the aliante back so i thought i'd try the rl once more before buying a fizik. no issues at all now with the rl. i made some minor changes in height and fore/aft position. i think that cured it. glad i did a little experimenting first.


----------



## natedg200202

Try a model with more padding for your sit bones, like the Specialized Avatar. Or go a different route with something like a Cobb Max.


----------



## Jeffk2

*New saddle*

I bought a toupe expert, rode 155 miles sat and sun. I love the saddle.


----------



## progolferv1

I second the Cobb


----------



## dlhillius

Very much the endurance rider here. Tried the Romin and Toupe after I rode a Ritchey for a few weeks and neither kept my tenders from becoming sore. GF suggested a Selle SMP as she rides the Plus version and loves it. Heavy saddle and odd looking as all get out but I love mine. I ended up with the Lite 209 and couldn't be happier. Rode a local 204 mile ride last year in a single day and only felt slight tenderness down under. 

My suggestion......get into your LBS and try some different options. I went through SIX saddles during my fitting until I found the right one. We can suggest every saddle under the sun but our rumps are different then yours.....only way you'll find what works for you is to sit on them and ride.


----------



## CoffeeBean2

In addition to the recommendations above, I'd like to suggest getting your sit-bones measured. When I did my fit, the fitter had me sit on a bench with a pad for a few moments. After I stood up, she measured the indentations left by my sit-bones. I now ride a Specialized Toupe in the 143mm size/width. Most comfortable saddle I've ever had.


----------



## Drummerboy1975

What about riding a mtb saddle on a road bike? I have a Selle San Marcos on my road bike but its started tubing my shorts. I'm thinking about using the nice Bontrager from my mtb.


----------



## PowerGoat

CoffeeBean2, would any reasonably good LBS have a sit bone measuring thing or do I have to call around to find a place that has one? Thanks for this idea: I've never heard anyone mention this before.


----------



## dlhillius

PowerGoat said:


> CoffeeBean2, would any reasonably good LBS have a sit bone measuring thing or do I have to call around to find a place that has one? Thanks for this idea: I've never heard anyone mention this before.


Any LBS that sells Specialized and has a fitter will have an "Ass-o-meter" around. It's pretty simple.....you'll need to sit down on to the foam pads with your sit bones for about 30 seconds and the fitter will measure you. The thing I'd recommend as well is find a shop that let's you borrow a saddle for a bit and see how they feel. Just because your a$$ says a saddle should fit doesn't mean it always will. Ya....you'll pay full retail but that's a small price to pay for the kindness they'll extend you loaning out the saddle(s). To me, it's worth it.

Good luck


----------



## jcpeewee

I like Cobb saddles. If you buy directly from him you can return it if you do not like it.


----------



## aureliajulia

Jeffk2 said:


> Riding a madone 5.2 with a Romin saddle. I have about 1500 mi on the saddle but it seams like it hurts my pelvis. I have tried to like this saddle but I don't think it's going to work out. Any recomendation for a saddle. I ride 30-40 miles, 40-60 a day on weekends. 18-20 mph.



A lot of Specialized saddle lovers hate the Romin. Try a Toupe?


----------



## livethird

bump.


----------



## choppedsled

Selle-Anatomica I tried a lot of saddles, and was close to trying a Brooks. But I read a lot on the Selle-Anatomica and finally pulled the trigger and bought one. A Titanico X designed for a heavier rider. I could not be happier and have about 500 miles on it. It looks sharp and right at home on my bike. Most of the Brooks saddles look out of place on a sleek modern bike, just my opinion, if that matters to you. No break in, comfy, adjustable tension, water proof etc. I will never buy another saddle, unless they stop making these.


----------



## champamoore

it's good to keep in mind that in addition to fore/aft, up/down, and angle up/down adjustments, there is always the chance that the nose needs a turn a tiny bit to the left or right. 

sounds like the OP already got his satisfactory answer, but it's worth noting that human beings generally are far from perfectly symmetrical - however much we'd like to be.


----------



## albert owen

I really disliked the Romin. Selle Italia SLR XP is my choice. I get on well with Fizik's Arione and SLR Carbonio also.


----------



## bernmart

jhkranzler said:


> I often do long rides (have a 600k coming up next week in Georgia). I went through 5 saddles on my bike until I bought a Selle-Anatomica. I'll never ride another saddle.


I don't ride anything longer than a century, but second the emotion about the Selle-Anatomica. I've used several top-end saddles from Specialized, Selle Italia, and Fizik, and none of them compare in comfort. Good comfort out of the box, BTW, unlike many people's experience with the Brooks.


----------



## HEMIjer

I ended up with Koobi PRS Omega, best when I was 4 hours plus including singletrack rooty and rocky, others tended to lose there comofrt around there. They are pricey but have 30 or 45 day money back guarntee.


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse

I just installed my Fizik Antares so far so good. It's alot firmer but feels better than the cannondale saddle.


----------



## roadnsnh

*What works for me*

I rode a Selle Italia Turbo for a number of years. Not bad, but not great. I now ride a Terry Fly, the one with titanium rails. No spring butt break-in and comfort at any distance up to century. Works for me, might, or might not, for you.
Lee


----------



## Erion929

I've had my Romin for 800-1000 miles and because I like the minimalist look, clean lines, and thought of a pressure-relieving cutout on the man parts, I think I've tried to convince myself that I like it more than I do. 

I think that's a fair amount of miles to assess the comfort, and I find myself with sore sit bones still, after rides of any length over 30 miles....50+ mile rides really have me fidgeting and thinking more about azz pain than I think I should be. Funny I find others with Romin issues.

*Is the question of "how much do you like to move around on the saddle?" the only criteria for picking a FLAT vs. ROUNDED saddle? *

I think I want to try some more saddles, just trying to get a direction in saddle shape.....

For some reason, I just don't like the looks of the Brooks or Selle Anatomica...but I guess if I come across one I'd try it....

**


----------



## SGMDWK

I'm new to cycling (sort of) but with 250 miles in the first 7 weeks of this cycling life (I quit riding 36 years ago and just started up again) I have decided I just don't like the factory saddle that came with my Novara Divano. I have done all I can to adjust it and it is better, but still not what I would call comfortable. I had a Brooks saddle on the entry level bike I rode in my 20s - a Raleigh Grand Prix I put several thousand miles on. That was my primary transportation then, usually riding while wearing jeans, yet I don't remember the discomfort in the nether regions I have felt with the Novara saddle while wearing cycling shorts. I'm thinking of getting another B17, since my rides are solely for pleasure, not competition. The idea of an old style saddle for an old cyclist kind of appeals to me, anyway. Any thoughts?


----------



## Slow but old

On my new road bike, I went through the brooks b-17 from my hybrid, then the Selle that came with the bike, and ended up with a Brooks Pro that is a little narrower than any of them. My butt got really sore 85 miles into a century ride last summer, and it had never felt great on the saddle, but I put it up to breaking in the Brooks. A little more torment later, I got a setback seatpost, about 12 mm back, and I feel great! It is probably some combination of fit and seat, but play with it till it is right. When it gets there you will know it.


----------



## SGMDWK

I am liking my B-17. But it too a bit of fiddling to get it just right.I think I am there. It is certainly more comfortable than the Novara saddle that came with the bike.

Besides, the honey colored leather looks really good to an old traditionalist like me.


----------



## itsmebusyguy

I've got 5000 miles on my Prologo, which has wored well for me, but it doesn't sound like a saddle problem as much as saddle adjustment/bike fit OR physical limitations as you're building (I'm no doctor either). good luck


----------



## flyregionaljets

Romin Evo is a much improved version of the Romin (Evo has more padding). So far, I'm a big fan of the Romin Evo. I agree that perfectly level, the saddle performs well on endurance rides.


----------



## Srode

Romin Evo comp gel has worked very well for me including several century rides.


----------



## LostViking

Endless threads on this topic - see the General Cycling forum.

It always seems to boil down to personal comfort - none of us here can tell you what will be the most comfortable saddle given your anatomy.

I have an Arione which I find works well for shorter faster riding and an Aliente which I like for longer slower rides. From what I read in your OP - you probably need a saddle with a center cut-out.

Go to your LBS and see if they will allow you to test-ride various saddles.
If this process leads to your perfect saddle - buy that saddle from that same LBS or I will haunt you in the afterlife!  Good Luck.


----------

